# Sky Channels



## danole (29 Nov 2006)

I hear that BBC3/4,ITV2/3/4,etc are available on Sky.They just have to be tuned in manually.Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## slave1 (29 Nov 2006)

Hi, from [broken link removed]


The BBC went free-to-air on the 10th of July 2003 and ITV on 1st of November 2005, so here's a handy thread for anyone who wants to add the free channels but doesn't know how.

We'll begin with the frequency (*10773H 22000 5/6*) that BBC3 and BBC4 are broadcast on, and you can repeat the process using the frequency table below to add the other channels of your choice (ie ITV1, ITV2 BBC Radio etc.)


*To add channels to your "Other Channels" option, do the following -*

With your digibox turned on, press the "Services" button (near the top of the remote).

Select number 4 (System Setup), and then 4 again ("Add Channels").

In the appropriate fields enter the following (you move through the fields using the up and down arrow keys).


In the Frequency field enter: 10.773,

The next three fields are toggle fields, i.e. using the left and right arrows will change the value.

Toggle Polarisation to : H
Toggle Symbol Rate to: 22000
Toggle FEC to : 5/6

Then select the last button - Find Channels.

After a few seconds the channels should appear. The channels on this frequency should be - BBC One London, BBC Two England, BBC News 24, BBC Four, CBBC, CBeebies, BBC Three, BBC One Northern Ireland and BBC Radio Cymru.

Use the Yellow button to place a tick beside each one you wish to store and when you've finished ticking press "Select". These channels will now be stored.

You can view them by pressing the "Services" button, then 6 ("Other Channels"), use the arrow keys to move to the channel you want and press "Select".



To add the channels below, repeat the procedure using the details provided. As suggested by Sceptre, I'd just like to make people aware that sometimes when too many channels are stored in "Other Channels" they can mysteriously all disappear ! This seems to be a bug in Sky's software that they've never bothered to fix. Different people seem to recommend different numbers of Other Channels to store, but I've never had a problem with anything up to 30. If they are deleted, don't panic - you just have to go through the hassle of storing them again. It may be best not to try to store all the BBC and ITV variations, but just the ones that you're particularly interested in.


MODEDIT [byte]
*UPDATED: 24 Sept 2006.*

With thanks to DMC for the lists! [broken link removed]


BBC CHANNELS


*10773 H 22000 5/6*

BBC One London
BBC Two England
BBC News 24
BBC Four (20-04)
CBBC (08-20)
CBeebies (07-20) 
BBC Three (20-05) 
BBC One Northern Ireland 
BBC Radio Cymru


*10788 V 22000 5/6*

BBC One West Midlands 
BBC One North West 
BBC One East Yorkshire & Lincolnshire 
BBC One Yorkshire & North Midlands 
BBC One East Midlands 
BBC One East England 


*10803 H 22000 5/6*

BBC One Wales 
BBC Two Wales 
BBC One Scotland 
BBC Two Scotland 
BBC Two Northern Ireland 
BBC Radio Five Live 
BBC Radio 1 
BBC Radio 2 
BBC Radio 3 
BBC Radio 4 DAB 
BBC Radio 4 LW 
BBC Radio Scotland AM 
BBC Radio Wales FM 
BBC Radio Ulster FM 
BBC Asian Network 
BBC World Service Europe 
BBC Radio Five Live Sports Extra 
BBC London 94.9 FM 
BBC 1Xtra 
BBC 6 Music 
BBC 7 
BBC Radio nan Gaidheal 


*10818 V 22000 5/6*

BBC One West England 
BBC One South East 
BBC One South England 
BBC One South West 
BBC One North East & Cumbria 
BBC One Oxford 


*10847 V 22000 5/6*

BBC One Cambridge 
BBC One Channel Islands 
BBC HD 


*11954 H 27500 2/3*

BBC Parliament 
BBCi 8 
BBCi 9 
BBCi 10 
BBCi 11 


*12441 V 27500 2/3*

BBCi 1 
BBCi 2 
BBCi 3 
BBCi 4 
BBCi 5 
BBCi 6 
BBCi 7 
BBC Radio 2 
BBC Radio 4 DAB 


ITV CHANNELS

*10714, H, 22000, 5/6*

ITV Play 
ITV 1 Central TV South West 
ITV 1 Anglia TV South 
ITV 1 Anglia TV West 
ITV 1 Tyne Tees TV North 
ITV 1 Tyne Tees TV South


*10758 V, 22000. 5/6*

ITV 1 London 
ITV 2 
CITV 
ITV 4 
ITV 1 Granada TV 
ITV 1 Anglia TV North 
ITV 1 Central West


*10832 H 22000 5/6*

ITV 1 Central South 
ITV 1 Central East 
ITV 1 Wales
ITV 1 West 
ITV 1 Westcountry South 
ITV 1 Border TV North England


*10891 H 22000 5/6*

ITV 1 Border TV South Scotland
ITV 1 Meridian TV South 
ITV 1 Meridian TV South East 
ITV 1 Meridian TV Sussex 
ITV 1 Meridian TV Thames Valley 
ITV 1 Yorkshire TV North 
ITV 1 Yorkshire TV East


*10906 V 22000 5/6*

Channel TV 
STV Grampian TV North 
STV Scottish TV West 
STV Scottish TV East 
UTV
ITV 3


----------



## kilomike (29 Nov 2006)

Is that just a lucky guess?


----------

